# Aulin Violin Concerto No. 3



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Tor Aulin was primarily a violin virtuoso and the first violinist of a world-famous string quartet. He had received in-depth training from the celebrated violinist Emil Sauret in Berlin and during the 1890s was regarded as Scandinavia's leading violin soloist. He was on close personal terms with Henri Marteau, Edvard Grieg, and Wilhelm Stenhammar, and the outstanding pianist Stenhammar often accompanied him. Aulin also made a name for himself as a composer. While his first two violin concertos are classified as exotic works even in Sweden, the third concerto composed in 1896 and thereupon published in Leipzig is one of his most popular.


Violin Concerto No. 3 in C Minor, Op.14 (1896) was dedicated to Henri Marteau

1. Molto moderato - Lento
2. Andante con moto
3. Finale: Allegro molto - Moderato con moto - Poco tranquillo - Moderato con moto - Più mosso - Presto

This concerto is one of my favourite Top10 violin concertos. I am sure not many even have it in their top 30. Probably because its not well known. I would be interested in other folks opinions on the work. Good or bad i will not be offended. He is an unsung composer so i do not really expect a lot of folk have even listened to the work.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

This is my valued recording of the work:








Christian Bergqvist (violin)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu


----------



## Hugh Gee (May 3, 2021)

Lively last movement, but the first movement never seems to me to get underway.


----------

